# lecture from pediatrician :(



## lawschoolmama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm new to this forum, but DH and I have been co-sleeping with DD since she was born six months ago...Anyways, she goes to bed usually between 8 and 9 and wakes up several times during the night to nurse for a couple minutes. Then she wakes up for good between 7 and 8 in the morning. We nurse side-lying, then we both go back to sleep. Some nights are rougher than others, but I feel pretty good about the arrangement for the time being. Anyways, I took her to the pediatrician today for her six-month appointment, and she asked about our sleeping arrangement. I told her that we co-sleep and night nurse, and she proceeded to give me a mini-lecture about how DD no longer has any nutritional need to nurse at night, how she should sleep for 8-10 hours straight no problem, and how night nursing is going to give her dental caries, even in the teeth that haven't erupted yet







I politely listened without responding much, because we're moving next month and aren't going to see this pedi again. However, I'm a little worried now...Is this info about dental caries true at all? Am I doing the wrong thing? Is it ok to be night nursing at this age? Sigh...


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

All rubbish! - You are doing fine hun!


----------



## jsnv (Jan 2, 2007)

Ignore the pedi. You're fine. I have a friend who is a periodontist (sp?) and he told me that the latest research is leaning toward breastmilk actually preventing cavities.


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

Dont worry about it! Stuff like this doesnt bother me anymore with baby #2


----------



## lawschoolmama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the support. I forgot to mention too...DH has a hard time disregard anything the docs tell us, and so now he's completely worried that we're screwing up DD for life. Guess I need to dig up some info to show him that she's going to be ok...


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, the first thing I was going to suggest is ditching the doctor, but I see you are leaving the practice anyway.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawschoolmama* 
I'm new to this forum, but DH and I have been co-sleeping with DD since she was born six months ago...Anyways, she goes to bed usually between 8 and 9 and wakes up several times during the night to nurse for a couple minutes. Then she wakes up for good between 7 and 8 in the morning. We nurse side-lying, then we both go back to sleep. Some nights are rougher than others, but I feel pretty good about the arrangement for the time being......I politely listened without responding much, because we're moving next month and aren't going to see this pedi again. However, I'm a little worried now...Is this info about dental caries true at all? Am I doing the wrong thing? Is it ok to be night nursing at this age? Sigh...

You are doing NOTHING wrong. Your baby is so young, and all of this is normal and healthy.







You are doing what you know is right for your baby, and that's how it should be! P.S., my 17 month old is still nursing 3 or 4 times during the night.

Quote:

Anyways, I took her to the pediatrician today for her six-month appointment, and she asked about our sleeping arrangement. I told her that we co-sleep and night nurse, and she proceeded to give me a mini-lecture about how DD no longer has any nutritional need to nurse at night, how she should sleep for 8-10 hours straight no problem, and how night nursing is going to give her dental caries, even in the teeth that haven't erupted yet








I would have asked her for a source of this information. She's wrong, so I wouldn't give it another thought.

Just a piece of advice for when you start going to a new doctor... your sleeping arrangements have nothing to do with your doctor. If it was me, I would have just said something like, "Oh, she sleeps great, thanks for asking." And I would have moved on, because I wouldn't want my doctor to think it's okay to tell me how to parent. Because you are not at the doctor for parenting advice (or criticism rather, if you're using a pediatrician







), and they work for YOU. Sorry for rambling on







, this is actually a huge pet peeve of mine. I am blessed to have a great, supportive, non-intrusive doctor for our family (a D.O., not a pedi)

Anyway, you are doing great!









Here's an article on kellymom.com that might make you feel better... Is Breastfeeding Linked to Tooth Decay?

And here is a page about nighttime nursing and comfort nursing.

The woman who is in charge of this website is a Lactation Consultant. HTH.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genesis* 
I am blessed to have a great, supportive, non-intrusive doctor for our family (a D.O., not a pedi)

What's a D.O.?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
What's a D.O.?

A Doctor of Osteopathy. Many family doctors are D.O.s


----------



## spedteacher30 (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm sorry your doc was less than helpful. I live in C-ville as well, and our ped has been wonderful. (I suspect they might share a practice, since it is a large practice and some of his colleagues have *not* been helpful).

My ped said, and kellymom backed it up, that as long as you rinse any food particles out of your child's mouth prior to bed, night-nursing is fine.

When M's teeth erupted (at four months) we began using a soft cloth with no toothpaste, but lots of fresh water on it, to wipe his teeth clean each night and morning.

When he hit six months old, and we began to introduce both a cup and water, we would have him drink an ounce or two of water after we brushed his teeth prior to bedtime.

He still nurses at night--though thankfully he typically sleeps through the night now!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genesis* 
Here's an article on kellymom.com that might make you feel better... Is Breastfeeding Linked to Tooth Decay?

And here is a page about nighttime nursing and comfort nursing.

The woman who is in charge of this website is a Lactation Consultant. HTH.

Thanks so much for posting those links! I was wondering about this myself because we cosleep/night nurse and DD just popped her first teeth.


----------



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't get this. Why do the doctors care? It's not like they are the ones being woken up at night.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Your Ped. is wrong, keep doing what you're doing.







Also, FWIW, I wouldn't discuss parenting choices with an MD, such as where baby sleeps, only MEDICAL issues.


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

She should sleep 8-10 hours a night with no problem? Oh, really? And just why does that doctor think that there are so many sleep-related parenting books out there?

She is wrong on every level. EVERY level.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Your baby's stomach is still not large enough to hold enough breastmilk to keep her sated for 8-10 hours. That doctor is a quack.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

You do need a new ped... We have one who's a co-sleeping proponent (our lecture yesterday when we were there was about an anti-cosleeping editorial in a local paper and he was irked about how wrong the AAP is on that issue.) He has actually been great about reinforcing that I'm doing everything RIGHT and my 7.5 month old wakes every 40 minutes to 2 hours all night.

Babies will STTN eventually, but a lot of breastfed babies wake frequently until they are a year or more. It's actually natural for them to do that!

I haven't read the articles that a pp posted, but I don't see how you could be promoting tooth decay with no teeth yet???


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

My daughter is 22 months old and still wakes to nurse at least twice a night. Breastmilk digest quicker than formula. Trust your baby.

As for the teeth issue her teeth are beautiful. Nice and white. I have read that breastmilk contains PROTECTION against carries.

When daughter was younger I was scarred about rolling over on her. One night I waited tell she was in a deep sleep and rolled over on her to see how she would act. She started screaming. She awoke right away. If I was asleep and I were to roll over on her then she would have awoken me for sure. She was 5 months at the time....


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ignore your pediatrician. Your daughter may not have the need for the food (unlikely though) but she still has a need to SUCK. You'd be doing your daughter a disservice by not allowing her to wake, suck, and go back to sleep. She'll outgrow the need when she's developmentally ready but for NOW she still needs to suck and she needs to be with/near Mommy.

You're doing a GREAT job so don't worry!!

ETA: DD is 12.5 months old and still wakes at night. Some nights I get 4 hour stretches of sleep, other nights I get 45 minutes. Sometimes dd cries when she wakes up, other times she sits up and signs "milk" to me. She's progressing normally and I'm determined to let her grow at HER pace, not what some doctor tells me she should be doing at XX point. Ah, yes, here's my point: if your doctor doesn't agree with what you do, DON'T TELL THEM! I smile and nod at my pediatrician when he tells me to do something I know isn't right. Like feeding cereal and fruit at 4 months or letting dd CIO.

I reiterate: You're doing a GREAT job so don't worry!


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Your Ped. is wrong, keep doing what you're doing.







Also, FWIW, I wouldn't discuss parenting choices with an MD, such as where baby sleeps, only MEDICAL issues.









what marie said! next time your ped asks you something like that you say "why is that medically relevant?" if he/she gives you an answer that you're satisfied with then go ahead and tell if you want to, if not, i would politely but firmly let them know that that is none of their business. where baby sleeps is, for the very large number of people, not medically relevant at all. ditto with how often/long you breastfeed. as long as DC is gaining weight and is happy and otherwise healthy that's not any of their business.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I want that ped to SHOW ME the 6 mo old baby that sleeps without waking for 8 - 10 hrs. That is total BS.

Also you can't get cavities before you get teeth.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

hey mama,

yeah, that's all rot. she's totally full of it.







i live in c-ville too, though! who is this doc so i can warn APers to steer clear???!!!

ETA: if it's some kind of UA violation to put the doc's name here, you could PM me


----------



## boadhagh (Sep 19, 2007)

Agreed with everyone else: your ped's full of it. And I definitely second (or third or fourth) the recommendation to only ask/respond about and to your ped about medical issues, not parenting issues. If your DH wants something "medical" to look at, point him towards Dr. Sears' books. I don't think they're perfect, but he and his sons are well-respected, have umpteen publications, and they provide lots of medical and anecdotal evidence for co-sleeping, extended breastfeeding, baby-wearing, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

There are parenting decisions and medical decisions. Some cross over, like breastfeeding. Others don't and are personal choices--like where the baby sleeps. IMO, that is none of my ped's business, unless the health of my childrens is somehow at stake. Dental carries are a concern for bottle babies, because of method of suck-swallow and the fact that bottles drip without stimulation. This doesn't happen with nursing babies. Nurse and cosleep as long as you like. And feel free to change the subject the next time your doctor asks.

I also like to tell people, when they comment on our sleeping arrangement, "Please feel free to come parent my kids at night for a few. I could really use the rest. No crying aloud."


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, hard to believe that person actually specializes in children. When I went to a playgroup with Oliver around that age there were at least 10 other moms there (both FF and BF) and none of their children slept 8-10 hours at a stretch. Oliver still woke up to nurse 3 times per night at 6 months old.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawschoolmama* 
Is this info about dental caries true at all?

Yes, according to anecdotes, there have been breastfed babies who have gotten dental caries from nursing at night. The people who shared these anecdotes also shared family histories of teeth problems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawschoolmama* 
Am I doing the wrong thing?

Absolutely! But it can be hard to find a new pediatrician, and it's not like you knew the doctor was clueless before now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawschoolmama* 
Is it ok to be night nursing at this age?

Nature says yes:
http://www.kathydettwyler.org/detwean.html

Admittedly, the article is discussing nursing at all, but really, your baby can use immuniological boosts 24 hours a day.

Plus, at 6 months old your baby can hold what, 8oz of fluid? 12? 4? I don't know how much, but it's miniscule. Human milk is composed with the expectation that the infant will be able to nurse frequently around the clock.
http://www.breastfeedingbasics.com/h...t_waking.shtml


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I lie about our sleeping arrangements and how often our kids wake. I don't want the lecture. I am there for a check-up, not parenting advice. If there aren't any teeth, don't worry. And when there are teeth, brush them well twice a day, before bed and upon waking. Thats what we do with dd and she never had a cavity. She is 2.5 and still gets up during the night for EBM.


----------



## scotton (Aug 19, 2007)

I have never heard that about teeth. I would contact a pedi dentist and ask them but our pediatrician who is very pro-breastfeeding didn't seem to have any issues with us cosleeping with either one of our DD's and we still cosleep and our oldest will be 3 in July.


----------



## InstinctiveMom (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genesis* 

Just a piece of advice for when you start going to a new doctor... your sleeping arrangements have nothing to do with your doctor. If it was me, I would have just said something like, "Oh, she sleeps great, thanks for asking." And I would have moved on, because I wouldn't want my doctor to think it's okay to tell me how to parent. Because you are not at the doctor for parenting advice (or criticism rather, if you're using a pediatrician







), and they work for YOU. Sorry for rambling on







, this is actually a huge pet peeve of mine.









:
Just chiming in to agree with what's already been said, but especailly the above. I think we all have been reared to view doctors as more than a paid consultant and I think it leads to a lot of problems in the long run.

It's something I have had to work against with myself and I can see the positive difference in my attitude and ability to take what they "recommend" with a grain of salt.

The bottom line is that *I* am the one with my baby/child on an everyday basis and therefore *I* am the only one (well, me and dh







) qualified to say what is ultimately in his best interests. The pedi bases his (much of the time unsolicted) "advice" based on a 5 minute observation of my child and a general consesnus of his time with other children - but that doesn't give him the same kind of insight on MY CHILD that my experience and expertise on MY kid give me.

Keep this in mind:"It is not a priviledge for _me_ to see this particular pedi. It is a priviledge for _this pedi_ to see my child."


----------



## bean's mama (May 2, 2007)

Your Dr is full of sh*t. DS is almost 2 and we still co-sleep. When DC#2 comes at the end of next month, we are adding a twin matress to our Frankenstein bed that consists of a queen mattress and a side-carred crib, and the new baby will sleep with us too. People, including friends and family think we are crazy, but they don't have to sleep with us so I could care less what they think. This is what works with our family and we are all happy about our sleeping arrangements.
Plus, we love snuggling with our son. I have a friend whose DD was born on the same day as DS. I was telling her how sweet Bean is when we nap together and she told me she couldn't even remember the last time she slept with her DD. I remember thinking how sad it was to not have that special time. But like I said, to each their own.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

This is an article debunking what your pediatrician said: http://www.naturalchild.org/guest/li...n_palmer3.html

That said, I don't know why pediatricians think it's any of their business how much or how little or where the baby nurses or sleeps. I think they just want to justify the outrageous prices they charge for well baby visits, so they have something to say.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

and why is it that Peds who are medical doctors feel they are in the position and have the right to give parenting advice?


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
and why is it that Peds who are medical doctors feel they are in the position and have the right to give parenting advice?

I know! This irks me to no end. Doctors are trained in pathology, which IMO, is not really related to sleep. But I'm lucky. Our ped NEVER asks about DD's sleeping patterns.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Your Ped. is wrong, keep doing what you're doing.







Also, FWIW, I wouldn't discuss parenting choices with an MD, such as where baby sleeps, only MEDICAL issues.









I agree with this 100%







.


----------



## lawschoolmama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everybody! We're moving soon, and I think I've found a better pedi in our new city--but still, I'm not going to share our sleeping habits with her! I appreciate the support--it makes me feel way better about my mommy abilities


----------



## ricemom3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree that it is interesting how ped's want to give parenting advice. While our ped is a parent, he isn't _my children's parent, therefore he doesn't really know what is best for them.

Congrats on finding a better ped, good luck with the move. And don't the moms here make you feel great about your abilities with all their support? I love it!_


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sure its already been mentioned ad nauseum, but please get a new pediatrician. Seriously.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

F WIW, my sister's ped told her today that her 16 *week* old should be able to get through an eight hour stretch at night without nursing.


----------



## LittleSaylorBoat (Mar 18, 2007)

The dental caries thing makes absolutely no sense. There are no species of mammals that get tooth decay from nursing. None. It makes zero evolutionary sense for that to occur.

I have given up on well child visits all together because stuff like this tends to happen. She goes to the doctor only if she is truly sick.

There are some really good articles in the experts section on mothering.com about the night nursing controversy. There are some convincing theories that say that the current dental carries epidemic in toddlers is caused by a virus.


----------



## hedgewitch (Jan 24, 2008)

When I got sick of hearing stupid nonsense from doctors (and there was a fair bit) I just answer their questions vaguely but positively. How is he sleeping 'brilliantly', how is he eating? 'He seems content', Vaccinations "He's had all the vaccinations he is going to have.'

Doctor's seem to think they have a right to comment on lifestyle choices as opposed to health choices. If you are happy with your baby nursing then what the hell has it got to do with anyone else?

Good luck with your move.


----------



## earthus76 (Nov 2, 2005)

My 8 month old and I sleep very much the same way. You're doing a great job - but I know it can be difficult to hear criticism sometimes.


----------



## Sonya77 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
I want that ped to SHOW ME the 6 mo old baby that sleeps without waking for 8 - 10 hrs. That is total BS.











mine has slept 8-11 hours since 3 months or so. Fully breastfed as well. There are exceptions.


----------



## AkRotts (Sep 2, 2007)

I am so glad you found another Dr!!!!









My oldest daughter was breastfed and co-slept until she was 14 months old. She will be 23 yo this month and has BEAUTIFUL teeth!!! She has NEVER had a cavity.


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spedteacher30* 
I'm sorry your doc was less than helpful. I live in C-ville as well, and our ped has been wonderful. (I suspect they might share a practice, since it is a large practice and some of his colleagues have *not* been helpful).

My ped said, and kellymom backed it up, that as long as you rinse any food particles out of your child's mouth prior to bed, night-nursing is fine.

When M's teeth erupted (at four months) we began using a soft cloth with no toothpaste, but lots of fresh water on it, to wipe his teeth clean each night and morning.

When he hit six months old, and we began to introduce both a cup and water, we would have him drink an ounce or two of water after we brushed his teeth prior to bedtime.

He still nurses at night--though thankfully he typically sleeps through the night now!

This is what I was gonna say too - make sure teeth are clean before night nursing.
I was nervous about dental caries too, but I wasn't willing to nightwean and I basically got down to making sure I brushed DD's teeth regularly, since I had heard something about how breastmilk alone is fairly safe, but breastmilk that might sit in the mouth _when other food sugars are already on the teeth_ might be a problem.


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, and I just wanna say - don't let a pediatric dentist scare you into nightweaning! Their job is to say "nothing at night, ever!, or you'll have dental caries" - they don't take the whole child and her wellbeing into account! And while yes, healthy teeth are important, a child is more than just her teeth!!







Honestly, I just gloss over the fact that we nurse at night with our dentist. And if they ask if she's using a bottle at night, I can honestly say no!


----------



## jenmn (Nov 11, 2006)

My DD nurses all night long and does have some teeth issues (spots on top front teeth). From what I've read, as long as you wipe/rinse/brush the teeth before bed to get all the food particles out, the breastmilk won't cause and decay. So recently, I've been much more determined to make sure her teeth are clean before bed and so far, so good.

BTW, our ped also thinks we should read Ferber to help get our DD to sleep better.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Taking a doctor's advice on how to parent is like taking a car mechanic's advice on where to drive.


----------



## marcimoose (Feb 2, 2008)

my understanding is that if a child has a genetic predisposition to tooth issues, they shouldn't sleep with your boob in their mouth. (or a bottle). but, that's not what you are describing. i'm on a rampage today dumb and/or unsolicited advice. our pedi wanted me to put our son on multivitamins at 6 mo. ohmygod, he's 18 lbs., does anyone seriously think this child isn't thriving? i told him flat out, "no" and was very proud of myself for standing my ground. it's hard to find a pedi who's not a yoyo.


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

What a wacky doc! Glad you are moving! Apparantly some kids have strong teeth amd some weak. It is usually similar to one of the parents. Anyways The World Health Org reccomends 2yrs plus of breastmilk. The benefits of breastmilk do not decrease with age. The milk changes according to their health needs. We nursed for 47 mos (she said she was done!). it is best to clean their mouths before going to sleep. That docyor is not very well informed. I hope the next pediatrician you find will be more informed and supportive.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't even co-sleep and that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard of in my life. Doctors really annoy me. Like just because they went to medical school for 100 years they know how WE should care for OUR children. You keep doing EXACTLY what you are doing and no different. Your daughter is getting EXACTLY what SHE needs from YOU, her MOTHER. Nuff said!


----------



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone have any tips on that anyway? My DD loves to have hers brushed but all she does is suck on the finger brush or chew it and I can barely get to her teeth. I don't bother anymore but I guess I should keep trying?


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenmn* 
My DD nurses all night long and does have some teeth issues (spots on top front teeth). From what I've read, as long as you wipe/rinse/brush the teeth before bed to get all the food particles out, the breastmilk won't cause and decay. So recently, I've been much more determined to make sure her teeth are clean before bed and so far, so good.

BTW, our ped also thinks we should read Ferber to help get our DD to sleep better.









I used to live in an area where people had spots on their teeth. It was caused by fluoride in the water (naturally occurring) and was not soft teeth/cavities.

Well, my kids aren't 23 years (12-16years). Also, they've had some cavities when they were *older* than little children (because they like to eat candy and junk) - but I nursed them whenever they wanted. It's so easy to just roll over when they make little sucking noises. My kids didn't have rotten teeth when they were little and I saw a lot of tinsel teeth in kids only a year or two old. So, my experience is also that nursing and cavities have nothing to do with each other (my oldest got her first teeth at 4 months).

I never had a pedi harass me about co sleeping or night nursing because I never saw one. To this day, my children have not seen one since infancy. I have never been hassled about the family bed but it might be because it didn't occur to me to say anything about it. I don't tell people what my kids wear to bed, whether they have pink toes or brown, whether we use red blankets or black, why should I tell them that? But then, no one asked, either.

With my first baby, I was at a friend's house for a week following the c-section and the bassinet was next to me. She wouldn't let me sleep with my baby, taking her and putting her in the bassinet while saying that all mothers wanted to sleep with their babies but it was not right to do so. I would just wait until she left the room, then take my baby out of the bassinet and put her in bed with me. "Experts" with or without a degree. I agree with the posts that say we are the experts on our babies. Medical questions should revolve around fevers, diarrhea, rashes and not things you don't bring up because they are normal. Okay, I'm off my soap box. Next?


----------



## ZenMamaJen (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Genesis* 

Just a piece of advice for when you start going to a new doctor... your sleeping arrangements have nothing to do with your doctor. If it was me, I would have just said something like, "Oh, she sleeps great, thanks for asking." And I would have moved on, because I wouldn't want my doctor to think it's okay to tell me how to parent. Because you are not at the doctor for parenting advice (or criticism rather, if you're using a pediatrician







), and they work for YOU. Sorry for rambling on







, this is actually a huge pet peeve of mine.









:
It's taken me a bit of time to realize that, but it really is none of their business!
You're doing great, your baby is happy...


----------



## BaBaBa (Jun 30, 2007)

such hooey!

I cannot for the life of me, understand where pediatricians get their info.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Glad you are getting a new ped.

How well the baby sleeps depends a LOT on the particular baby and his/her temperament. Some babies just sleep well, others like my DS still have trouble sleeping at 29 months.

As for the caries thing, I night nursed DS for more than 2 years, and his teeth are beautiful. If you do some online checking you will find that there are many factors involved in baby caries. Nursing actually helps prevent it. Bottom line is that if your baby gets caries, it will be in SPITE of night nursing, not BECAUSE of it. The biggest risk factors I have seen spelled out are 1) heredity and 2) getting adults' mouth germs introduced to the baby (eating from the same spoon etc.)


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Another co-sleeping, night-nursing mama chiming in that DD has no cavities or spots at all...
And as an adult, I can't go 8-10 hours without food! Sheesh







:


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

by following your babes cues and meeting her needs, you are doing everything right Mama








keep on keeping on








ETA: when certain unsupportive people ask how Cub sleeps I just say 'like a baby' (she wakes from 2-10 times a night), however our 'pedi' knows this and commiserates with me~ shes an ap mama of 5


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
What's a D.O.?

our 'pedi' is a DO
she is amazing and belive me when I say I have fired my fair share of docs in my time, 4 in fact since becoming a Mama.
this doc though I would follow to the ends of the earth


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

You're fine. I dont get why peds just dont stick to medical advice. Why are they asking about sleeping arrangements.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Pshhh. That doctor would flip if she knew that I still nurse my 2.5 year old through the night.
Don't worry, just keep doing what's best for your little one. Glad to hear you won't be seeing that doctor again!


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi from a fellow Cville mommy.







If any of you in the area need a FABULOUS dr for your kids (or yourself!), may I suggest Dr. Gelburd at Downtown Family Healthcare? He's a D.O. and completely awesome. He tends not to ask these ridiculous "lifestyle" questions but is very supportive of co-sleeping and AP parenting in general.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

NEVER discuss sleep, breastfeeding, or discipline with a pediatrician. EVER.

They are doctors. They are trained and schooled in medicine, not child rearing. Not breastfeeding. They care of sick children beautifully. That's it.

My wake up call was when my own dear big brother became a pediatrician. And he had NO kids for the first few years of his practice. And the thought of my dorky, clueless, academically successful but socially awkward brother doling out parenting advice made me LAUGH out loud.

Then he and I had our first babies within a few weeks of each other. He did the CIO, crib sleeping, circ'ing, wean at 6-9 months old, tv for baby, mainstream deal. And we went AP. And the choices he made had NO BASIS in medicine. They were just the choices that made life easiest for him and his nutty wife.

But then I thought again about him telling his patients, young first time moms and the like, to CIO and wean before age 1 and so on just because he decided to do that... and I SHUDDER!!








It's just his OPINION from his own experience, like asking any other parent on the playground.

When it comes to illness -- ask your doctor.
When it comes to breastfeeding -- ask a certified lactation consultant.
When it comes to sleep and discipline -- ask your heart.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
NEVER discuss sleep, breastfeeding, or discipline with a pediatrician. EVER.

They are doctors. They are trained and schooled in medicine, not child rearing. Not breastfeeding. They care of sick children beautifully. That's it.

My wake up call was when my own dear big brother became a pediatrician. And he had NO kids for the first few years of his practice. And the thought of my dorky, clueless, academically successful but socially awkward brother doling out parenting advice made me LAUGH out loud.

Then he and I had our first babies within a few weeks of each other. He did the CIO, crib sleeping, circ'ing, wean at 6-9 months old, tv for baby, mainstream deal. And we went AP. And the choices he made had NO BASIS in medicine. They were just the choices that made life easiest for him and his nutty wife.

But then I thought again about him telling his patients, young first time moms and the like, to CIO and wean before age 1 and so on just because he decided to do that... and I SHUDDER!!








It's just his OPINION from his own experience, like asking any other parent on the playground.

When it comes to illness -- ask your doctor.
When it comes to breastfeeding -- ask a certified lactation consultant.
When it comes to sleep and discipline -- ask your heart.

this is a great post *boatbaby*


----------

